
Phase transitions: the math behind the music - furcyd
https://thedaily.case.edu/phase-transitions-the-math-behind-the-music/
======
jdormit
This is basically a fluff piece. Here's a link to the actual research paper:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/5/eaav8490.full](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/5/eaav8490.full)

~~~
rdiddly
Kept waiting to delve into the theory... and waiting...

It feels like a whole article made up of first paragraphs!

------
fxj
Another mathematical theory using group theory is: The Topos of Music:
Geometric Logic of Concepts, Theory, and Performance by Guerino Mazzola. He
shows that music lives in the Z12 group and chords are invariant subgroups.
Interesting read.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
The joke about Mazzola is that people who know enough about music to see
through his theories are bamboozled by his maths, and vice versa.

If you want to explore that space, Tymoczko's A Geometry of Music is more
rewarding.

But this misses the point. Music isn't just mathematical consonance and
dissonance. Music is the practice of using consonance, dissonance, timbre,
rhythm, form, and historic and cultural references, _with aesthetic intent_ \-
i.e. creating metaphors and other complex cognitive experiences out of musical
material.

The difference between a composer and a dabbler is that composers either work
at this level consciously and deliberately, or they have unusually effective
musical instincts and use them to decide if something "sounds right" or
"works."

Any naive mathematical description - which includes all of the work on ML in
music - misses this ability of musical material to create those extra levels
of expression and meaning.

~~~
jaggirs
Hmm, i suppose it would be hard to generate music with ML that make cultural
or emotional references, the ML would need to resemble a human in order to
understand these, or otherwise understand humans like we understand ourselves.
However, current ML sytems might succeed in making references in its music
involving a simpler context, like an arcade game, or common physics.

~~~
p1esk
[https://openai.com/blog/musenet](https://openai.com/blog/musenet)

[https://magenta.tensorflow.org/music-
transformer](https://magenta.tensorflow.org/music-transformer)

[https://www.aiva.ai/creations](https://www.aiva.ai/creations)

